# What does X mean and how to install



## cromwellot (Feb 28, 2010)

Can any one explain to me what the X means before a word. like X windows or X laptop
im dumb about linux and unix. I have been wanting to install freebsd on my laptop
but i dont know how. I have made attempts as far as downloading the  iso files and copy them to
my cd's but after a reboot it didnt install itself. Ive tried copying the gpartd to my cd's
and run them at reboot and still not install even gpartd. i have messed around with boot prioritys
in bios. and for some reason reboot is not installing the files from gpartd or the iso cd's
i first started with copying the full iso's with all the packages. then wouund up just with the
boot only iso. still it is not installing the iso's. any help please.


----------



## cromwellot (Feb 28, 2010)

Also I dont know much about how to find out the technical stuff about my computer
like where to look for what kind of platform i have. I do know its a hp dv4000 with 99gb hd
and i think, ( i dont know for sure) it has 512 mb memory. anymore help on finding more info on my computer is very greatful please.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 28, 2010)

Posts moved to new thread. Do not hijack other people's threads, please.


----------



## ckester (Feb 28, 2010)

The answer to your question is in the handbook:  The X Window System


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 1, 2010)

cromwellot:  check out the links in DutchDaemon's signature.  Don't be in a hurry.  It took me at least two years before I was completely comfortable with FreeBSD, but look at me now:  I'm like Bruce Jenner without the facial surgery or the Armenian step-daughters.


----------

